# Need advice: JBL GTI600 - box and port calculation



## DragonMouse (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,

as I intend do use my GTI series speakers for a little bit of sound in a room, in which recreational work-out will take place, I am in need of some advice on calculation for a proper box and port dimensions for the midbass 600GTI .. 

I already tried out some box and port calculators, but none of them gives me "a reasonable" dimension.. One resulted in 35 litre enclosure, the second 23 litres, which does seem big for a single 6,5" driver.. 

Here are the T/S parameters:

Thiele-small Specifications - Jbl 600GTI Owner's Manual [Page 11]

Would anyone be prepared to help me out? 

I intend to use them 3-way passive setup along with the 408 mid and the 08 tweeters. 
It maybe is a vital key of information, I intend to use them from 50-55 Hz up to 350Hz (x-over setting)...


Thank you,

Andrej


----------



## DragonMouse (Jun 6, 2013)

Well,

I came to realize, that the recommended box of 45 litres is actually quite good.. 

But, since I already had the boards cutout, I went for a sealed box version - 22 litres.. 

regards..


----------

